# feeling like it's another boy ;0(



## JasperJoe

I know I go on about how I will love this baby no matter what. But I can't help feel scared for when I have the scan that they say it's another boy. 

Do you feel any different when your carrying a different gender?? I keep hoping that this is a girl, I think because it will be my last baby the pressure is on me.

Sorry to moan ladies x


----------



## BlueHadeda

I also struggle a bit between my extreme feelings of "hope baby is healthy and normal and that I'll love him anyways despite gender or anything" and my wish for "aww...hope it's a little girl". And then constantly hear how other people can't wait to find out if I'm carrying a girl, and how they hold thumbs for me and how some believe it IS a girl, etc. etc. etc. Sometimes I think it would've been easier for me too if we just found out the gender instead of staying team yellow.

And then yes...the carrying and pregnancy symptoms and old wives tales and chinese calanders and and and. Everything points to me having a girl, but I'm terrified of putting my hopes on that, so I keep telling myself (and everyone around me) that I'm sure it's gonna be a little boy.

But yes, I carried my 2 boys the same, while my daughter was different. And this baby is like my daughter. The same symptoms, the same issues, the same complaints, etc. While my 2 boys were the same issues and complaints that was different from how it was with my daughter. So who knows?! :shrugg:


----------



## jele123

I've had two boys, perfect easy pregnancies just a bit anaemic.. This is my third pregnancy again everything is perfect apart from I'm anaemic, so I presumed it's another boy but nope we're team pink!!!!x


----------



## Baby321

I have had three girls before, had easy pregnancy's no sickness or nausea this time it has been completely different. I have been sick up to week 14, have been very sensitive to smells, on bedrest for continuous tightenings and i am 95% sure this one is a girl due to seeing a potty shot when i went for my scan. This is my last baby, feel disappointed. I also try to think that I should be glad that I get a healthy baby but do keep feeling down, not enjoying this pregnancy this time. I can understand how you feel. I hope you get your little girl x


----------

